# Hyundai Accent con la batería conectada al revés ya no anda. ¿Qué puede ser?



## elbrujo (Abr 13, 2010)

Un amigo, "mecanico" y *en su auto!..* se quedo sin bateria, con el vecino le colocaron los cables para arrancar y no se dio cuenta, colocandolos al reves! NO PODES!! Como es de esperar no arranco mas.. la verdad que no sabemos por donde empezar.. a la ECU le llegan las tensiones correctas y el rele de arranque esta OK. Los inyectores no accionan.

Que se les ocurre como para probar? tenemos el Autodata. El auto es un Hyundai Accent 1.5cc 12 valvulas.


----------



## loren (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola, supongo que habrás probado que a los inyectores les llegan los 12 voltios de alimentación, además de la señal que les llegan de la UCE para la excitación de dichos inyectores. Pero si dices que le llega las tensiones correctas, las señales correspondiente, deberia tener quemada la UCE. ¿Qué es lo que hace el coche y testigos que encienden cuando intentas arrancarlo?
Por cierto, qué tipo de motor monta ese coche, ya que los datos que das son del modelo y no del tipo de motor. No sé si ese coche monta un solo modelo para esa cilindrada, pero si aportas el motor que monta, potencia y fecha será más fácil para intentar ayudarte.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## elektro793 (Abr 14, 2010)

EL año es 1995 cilindrada 1200 cc . y el computador es un siemens S191729102 . Gracias


----------



## loren (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola, en la ficha técnica del coche tiene que aparecer el tipo de motor. No sé cómo será donde vives, en España ese dato aparece en la ficha técnica del coche. Por la centralita no puedo decir nada, pero con los datos del motor si podríamos verificar las señales y tensiones que les deben llegar, siempre con la ayuda del autodata, pero también te digo que en el autodata te aparecerá el esquema de conexionado del motor,  las tensiones y señales que aparecen en los pines de la centralita. Además también te viene la forma de comprobar los sensores y demás. De todos modos, te digo que los datos que das sobre el tipo de motor son insuficientes, salvo que ese modelo tenga un solo tipo de motor. Es que ahora mismo no tengo el autodata, pero le pediré a un compañero que me mire el esquema.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## elektro793 (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola tengo una computadora de un renault clio EL año es 1995 cilindrada 1200 cc . y el computador es un siemens S191729102 . en un principio se fundio un diodo y por lo mismo no arrancaba ,( que va desde el pin 20) , lo cambie por uno de mas amperes y da arranque lo que sucede es que se calienta demasiado , lo he probado andando cerca de 15 minutos pero es mucho el calor que genera, espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 14, 2010)

Entre el auto y yo estamos a 1400km el es mecanico yo electronico y me gusta la mecanica. Ya le di unas mediciones para que haga. Los inyectores solo tienen dos pines toman positivo por un pin y la masa de la ECU.

En el tablero todo normal las bujias secas no llega combustible. Con estas mediciones que le envie determinaremos si es la ECU o si es que no le llega el positivo a los inyectores que lo toma de un rele y un fuse de paso.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 15, 2010)

Sigo con el hilo.. hizo las pruebas de rutina y le llegan los +12 volts a los inyectores entonces no reciben la masa desde la ECU... ahora le indique que los ponga a masa para ver si andan..


----------



## loren (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola, la masa no le llega a los inyectores de forma continua como los 12 voltios, solamente excita a los inyectores cuando el motor está arrancando o arrancando, pero de una forma discontinua. Para medirlo, tienes que medir entre masa y el cable al cual le llega masa. Dudo mucho que el problema sea de los inyectores, ya que estos son solenoides y antes de quemarse estos, se debería quemar la electrónica de control. De todos modos, teniendo el autodata, este te proporcionará las señales que le deben entrar y salir, pero lo suyo es un osciloscopio, pero claro está, un mecánico es complicado que lo tenga.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 16, 2010)

loren dijo:


> Hola, la masa no le llega a los inyectores de forma continua como los 12 voltios, solamente excita a los inyectores cuando el motor está arrancando o arrancando, pero de una forma discontinua.


Lo que le dije es que levante los pines de los inyectores que van a la ECU y que por esos pines los ponga a masa a ver si mojan a las bujias.. para determinar si el resto del circuito por el lado positivo esta OK



loren dijo:


> Para medirlo, tienes que medir entre masa y el cable al cual le llega masa.



Y que mido en este caso? continuidad? 



loren dijo:


> Dudo mucho que el problema sea de los inyectores, ya que estos son solenoides y antes de quemarse estos, se debería quemar la electrónica de control.



Un solenoide no se quema por inversion de polaridad



loren dijo:


> De todos modos, teniendo el autodata, este te proporcionará las señales que le deben entrar y salir, pero lo suyo es un osciloscopio, pero claro está, un mecánico es complicado que lo tenga.
> Gracias y saludos.



Si, le estoy indicando con el autodata. Si los inyectores funcionan con la masa manual no queda otra que es la ECU habra que mirar si hay algun diodo de proteccion de polaridad o reemplazarla.. estoy esperando que haga estas pruebas.. y posteo


----------



## loren (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola, cuando se mide la señal que entrega UCE, siempre se mide entre masa y el cable que le proporciona la masa al inyector. Se hace de ese modo, ya que cuando la UCE manda la señal, es decir, masa, nos dará en el osciloscopio cero y cuando no manda la señal nos +12y de ese modo veremos el ciclo de trabajo. Si lo ponemos entre +12 y cable que entrega masa, cuando le llegue la señal nos dará +12, pero cuando no manda la señal no medimos nada, por eso lo de medir de ese modo. Claro está, esto se hace intentando arrancar el motor o con el motor funcionando, por lo tanto mides señal.
Por eso te digo, alimentar el inyector no te valdrá de nada, aunque ya sé que tu idea es comprobar que los +12 funciona con la carga de los inyectores, así que correcto.
También te digo, que si la UCE no entrega señal, tiene todas las papeletas de que esté fundida, pero siempre hay comprobar que todo le llegue correctamente a ésta. Bueno, esperaremos a tu amigo y veremos que contesta.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 17, 2010)

Bueno sigo.. hizo la prueba que le indique y dice que arranco 10 segundos y se paro... eto tiene su aspecto positivo y negativo.. el positivo que toda la parte de sensores estan bien desde el momento que mantuvo el funcionamiento, y la negativa.. que si se paro porque se quedo sin nafta.. es que la ECU no le tira el pulso para que abra.. De que manera se puede probar el pulso de la ECU sin osciloscopio? con un multimetro de aguja no llega a verse el movimiento de la aguja?? si uno lo pone en 2 volts deberia pegar un latigazo.. o no?


----------



## loren (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola, lo puedes comprobar con un polímetro, poniendo una punta a positivo y la otra al cable de señal, te debe dar algo en el caso de que le llegue señal. Otro modo que yo he utilizado ha sido con un led, le pones una resistencia de unos 560 ohmios y le pones una punta a + y el otro al cable de señal, de este modo se debe ver al led de parpadear o como mínimo encendido. Si no se enciende podrías ir reduciendo la resistencia, aunque personalmente no creo que haga falta. Si no enciende con el led directamente sin resistencia y este no se funde, significa que no hay señal de salida.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## maligno (Abr 18, 2010)

¿ enciende la luz de check engine?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 19, 2010)

hola elbrujo, te cuento que mi primo tuvo problemas con la ecu del auto, lo llevo a un electricista y este le paso un presupeusto de 1300 pesos para arreglarsela, obvio qeu el la mandaba a otro lado. le dijoq eu no, qeu tenia un pariente que se lo podria llegar a solucionar, me trajo la placa, por internet no consegui nada con los numeros, solo recambios y pedian fooortuna, ya que el auto es frances(clio del 95). cuando veo la placa me doy cuenta que hay un diodo volado, lo saque le busque el datasheet y era un diodo comun, le chante no me aucero si un 1n4001 o 4007, peero le dije que la mande a probar. consegui un taller en internet donde arreglan y pruban estas placas. por 250 mangos el tipo me la probo a ver si andaba, la montan en una maquina como si del auto se tratara. conclusion? si me hubiese animado a ponerla de una en el auto depsues de que la repare me hubiese ahorrado la plata de la prueba.

por uqe te cuento todo esto y la hago rreeeeee larga?? cerca de donde esta el auto no ahy nadie que pruebe este tipo de placas??? solo qeu la pruebe

saludos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 19, 2010)

lamento decirte que lo que sufrio el auto no fue una inversion de polaridad sino un pico de alta tension producido por la gran circulacion de corriente entre los acumuladores, conectando el datacheck veras cual es el error, si es que puedes acceder al la computadora


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 19, 2010)

maligno dijo:


> ¿ enciende la luz de check engine?



No prende la luz, va  a sacar el tablero por las dudas que este quemada. 

 Esta claro que estos componentes electronicos deberian tener un diodo de proteccion de polaridad por ser algo muy probable que ocurra. 

*capitanp* Mi amigo vio cuando lo puso al reves.

Veremos esta semana que iba a dedicarse a seguir con la reparacion, les cuento..


----------



## maligno (Abr 20, 2010)

ya he tenido ese tipo de problemascon esa ecu, mide voltaje de ignicion entre los 2 pines del zener grande que esta al lado izquierdo, tambien hay un diodo montado inverso en paralelo a ese zener


----------



## mrmarkus (Abr 21, 2011)

Lo solucionaron??


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 21, 2011)

Si, cambio la ECU


----------



## mrmarkus (Abr 25, 2011)

el noventa % de las ECU que he tenido en mis manos las he podido reparar, y aquí si que no hay nada... nada de nada, y tampoco tengo conocimientos de electronica


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 25, 2011)

y si no sabes electronica como las reparas??


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 25, 2011)

mrmarkus dijo:


> el noventa % de las ECU que he tenido en mis manos las he podido reparar, y aquí si que no hay nada... nada de nada, y tampoco tengo conocimientos de electronica



Todo un merito lo tuyo, sin saber y sin repuestos las reparas? Podrias enseñarnos tus experiencias. Como abres los modulos para dejar la placa expuesta?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 25, 2011)

Corrijo mi comentario de hace un año, al pasar corriente con cables y al conectarlos mal eso genero yna circulacion de corrinte de unos cientos de amperes por los cables y al desconectarlos se genero un pico de tension positiva de unos miles de voltios.

Los cables actuaron como un inductor (bobina) y como tal al aplicarle esa corriente genero una FEM sobre los cables que al desconectarlo indujo la tension pico que quemo la ecu

A ver si se entendio...




Ah, Le cambiaron el titulo al post, pero si no me equivoco lo que se puso al revez son los cables pasa corriente


----------



## mrmarkus (Abr 26, 2011)

En mi poca experiencia, te puedo decir lo siguiente, no se de electrónica, y ahora que estoy metido en este foro me doy cuenta que menos se. pero eso no significa que pueda sacar mis deducciones:
1 .el mecánico que no pudo encontrar el problema (casi siempre) le echa la culpa a la ECU.
2 . difícilmente una Ecu se va a despertar un dia y decir "hoy me quemo"
 lo que podemos inferir que gran parte de los problemas de una ECU son probocados por un mal puente de cables, desperfecto en algun cable de "potencia" o algun dispositivo de potencia que fallo y nunca podemos descartar alguna "mano negra" que se halla metido por ahy.
teniendo eso claro, ataco . que me falta ????
tengo encendido? tengo inyeccion? tengo combustible?
(cuando me referia a etapas de potencia tenemos que recordar que en una ECU lo unico, lo unico que "consume" son las bobinas de encendido y los inyectores)
no tengo ni chipa ni inyeccion. obsciones CKP, o computador
no tengo chispa, tengo señal a la bobina o transformador o como quieras llamarlo, esta saliendo esa señal del computador??
no tengo inyeccion, tengo señal al inyector/res, sale del computador??
no tengo combustible,,, le pusiste combustible???
una ves que detecto que la señal no sale del computador,,, biene la mejor parte, que es bonito, es lo mejor, considero que es igual a navidad... no sabes con que te vas a encontrar....
encuentro el pin de salida (inyeccion o encendido) y lo sigo... y lo sigo... y hasta el minuto siempre estan al lado de la pista y son los mas grandes. utilizo san google para buscar sus caracteristicas... cha cha cha channn, most-fet o algo por el estilo... lo cambio por cualquier otro y hasta el minuto... toco madera... a funcionado...
todo esto con un multimetro y con un probador de L.E.D.

otro caso es cuando le colocan la bateria al reves... ahy solo tienes que buscar los componentes quemados y las pistas levantadas....

Saludos


----------



## Sedano (Sep 1, 2011)

Aunque parezca mentira es un error bastante común poner las pinzas al revés, incluso he visto poner las bornas al revés y eso que la positiva es más grande, habiendo martillos...


----------

